# Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)



## esox (9. Juni 2003)

Wer hat von Euch Erfahrung mit Lipno Stausee???
Schonzeiten der Raubfische, Beschränkungen und Mindestmaße?
Wer hat noch gute Tipps, da ich im August dort Urlaub machen werde.

Vielen Dank 

MfG Esox#h :z :a


----------



## esox (28. Juni 2003)

Hey hey was is mit euch los??? war noch keiner am lipno stausee??? oder ward ihr alle schneider weil ihn nix reinschreiben wollt ???  
;(


----------



## el.perca (29. Juni 2003)

Hi Esox,
unter dem folgenden Link kannst Du einige sicher sehr hilfreiche Informationen abrufen.
Ich war bereits 3 mal am Lipno-Stausee.
Ein herrliches, riesiges Gewässer. Ein Boot zu mieten (E-Motor) ist sehr zu empfehlen, da Schleppfischen erlaubt ist.
Es hat schöne Barsche drin. Die 40er-Grenze zu knacken, sollte kein Problem darstellen (Twister).
Zander fängst du beim Schleppen (Wobbler/Sandra) in Ufernähe. Aber wirklich nur (meine Erfahrung) extrem früh oder sehr spät abends (im Dunkeln).
Ein Tip für Übernachtungen ist das Hotel Swing in Cerna.
Solltest Du noch weitere Fragen haben, dann nur zu.


----------



## esox (29. Juni 2003)

Vielen dank wir haben ein haus im süden des sees für 2 wochen gemieted und wir sind 4 angler  madels und wir hoffen alle ein paar schöne fische zufangen .
bin ich da richtig imformiert das die wochekarte ca 50€ kosted???
wie sind die preise etwa für das boot mit e-motor??
und wie ist es mit angeln mit köfi?? ich hab mir sagenlassen das es keine zufangen gibt , das man sie im laden kauft hast du oder "haben SIE" erfahrung damit?? 
aber schonmal vielen dank

mfg ESOX


----------



## esox (29. Juni 2003)

ahh ja und noch eine frage ich hab gehöhrt das das angeln nur  von 1 stunde vor bis 1 stunde nach sonnenuntergang erlaubt ist is das so???


----------



## el.perca (29. Juni 2003)

Eine 2-Tages-Karte für den Lipno-See kostet ca. 25 Euro (somit 50 Euro/Woche könnte schon passen).
Ein gutes Abendessen incl. Getränke kostet ca. 5 Euro.
Das ist schon etwas verrückt finde ich, aber so ist es eben.
So weit ich mich erinnere sind die Kosten für ein Boot mit E-Motor ca. 20 Euro/Tag. Da passen dann 2 Mann/Frau gut rein, wenn es sein muss ist es auch zu dritt befahrbar.
Ich (ich bin "DU") habe mit KöFis am Lipno leider keinerlei Erfahrung. Die Einheimischen Angler scheinen aber diese Art zu Fischen zu bevorzugen und man kann sie sich im Angelladen besorgen (die KöFis natürlich).
Das mit 1 Stunde vor/nach .... kann schon so sein. Ist auch eine in Deutschland oft gebrauchte Regelung. Wobei ich denke, dass einem da keiner den Kopf abreisst wenn man "ein bischen" dagegen verstößt. Andererseits sollte man im Ausland in Punkto Regelverstoß nicht zu Risikofreudig sein.
Ich wünsche Euch vieren einen guten Fang am Lipno
Gruß
Markus


----------



## esox (30. Juni 2003)

vielen dank wir haben zwar noch ein bissel zeit bis zum urlaub sind aber alle schon feuer und flamme und versuchen uns schon jetzt mit dem tschechichen angelgott gutzustellen indem wir nur noch breznak bier trinken lol ( is aber verdamt lecker das schwarbier) mit hardmomo haben wir uns auch eingedeckt sodas eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen kann . vielen dank für deine tips und wenn ich zurück komme werd ich natürlich meldung machen und ewent auch ein paar schöne fotos ins netz setzenaber das dauert halt noch.

mfg esox


----------



## Klausi (30. Juni 2003)

Nehme Dir ruhig Zandergeschirr mit. Denn Zander fängt man dort reichlich. Ich habe jede Menge Zander mit Gründling als Köfi  gefangen.


----------



## esox (1. Juli 2003)

ich glaub ich fahre freiwillig mit hänger damit ich wirklich alles mitnehmen kann was der angelkeller hehrgibt damit ich für alles forbereited bin. zumindest was das raubfischangeln angeht.

danke esox


----------



## esox (12. August 2003)

So nun ist es soweit am sa morgen gehts los ich werd euch wenn ihr intresse habt dann gern mit infos bzw und fotos versorgen also nochmals vielen dank und petri heil euch allesn auch zuhause


----------



## Klausi (12. August 2003)

Schönen Urlaub und mach viel Bilder für den Bericht.


----------



## esox (15. August 2003)

werd ich machen ich glaub ich brauch nur fotos für die fische die ich hoffentlich reichlich fangenwerde und bis dann in 2 wochen @ all


----------



## Karpfen Profi (20. August 2003)

*Ich fahre da auch hin*

Ich bin Jugendlicher under 15, naja am 29.8 werde ich 15. Das heißt ich darf 1 Woche nur mit einer Angel Fischen. Des find ich gar nicht schön. Ich nehme eine DigiCam mit. Daher werde ich auch eein paar schöne Karpfen reinstellen, hoffe ich. 

Wie ist es da mit Angelshops? Ich kann euch da einen Tip geben. Es gibt da ein Pullver. Des heißt ,, Tuti Fruti,, auf das gehen die Karpfen voll ab in Deutschland. Gibt es auch fast überall in Tschechien. Ist ein weiße Dose mit Rotem Deckel. 

Wenn ihr anderen Lockstoff kauft, müsst ihr aufpassen. Die Mixen da nämlich alles zam. Es muss aufjedenfall fein sein. Dann aufpassen das es nicht zu Stark mit Semmelbrössel vermischt ist. 

Wie die beschreibungen im Internet sind, fängt mann da am Tag mintestens einen 10 kg Karpfen. Allso wird mit das Angeln so nach 4 Tagen langweilig. Mann muss schon rumprobieren dass man einen Fisch bekommt. 

Also dann Petri


----------



## esox (31. August 2003)

Also wir sind zurück da ich nur kurz zeit hab schonmal ein kurzer bericht über das nötigsre:
lipno 2meter wasser fehlen zum normalstand 
Auf wurm sind nur schuppenkarpfen so um die 60 cm gegangen,
ab und an hat auch mal ein mittelprächtiger barsch um die 20 gebissen ,
zander haben wir nur 4 stück landen können da jedemänge wurzeln bzw alte bäume im wasser stehen.Die zander waren zwichen 45 u 60 cm. dabei haben wir aber etwa 4 ordentliche räuber durch häner verloren . wir hattem auch nur 1 hecht beim spinnen der gute40 cm hatte. schleppen und spinnen war aber auchnicht so toll da wir viele hänger hatten also haben wir es auch nicht damit übertrieben . Also ob es die 75€ für 2 wochen wert waren weis ich noch nicht aber schön wars schon also denk ich mal ein gelungener urlaub auch ohne volle eistruhen und rieeeeeeßßßßennn fischen aber alles sonst okay.

das schonmal wenn ich mal ne stunde luft hab mach ich den bericht für euch fertig und setzt auch ein paar fotos mit rein bis dahin mfg ESOX


----------



## rent-a-corvette (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

hallo,
habe gesehen, dass du voriges jahr am lipno warst, ich gehe diesen august hin.
wäre toll, wenn du mir ein paar tips zur fischerei geben könntest und den ortsüblichen preisen. wart ihr auf einem camping??? kannst du einen empfehlen?

viele grüsse aus der schweiz
sigi#h


----------



## daunti (23. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

Hi alle zusammen!
Da es hier um den Lipno geht poste ich kurz meine Erfahrungen. Wir waren heuer zum 2ten mal dort. Letztes Jahr war das Wasser 2m niedriger als normal also haben wir die Schuld auf den Pegel geschoben. Wir hatten einige Barsche unter 30cm und einige Hechte unter 50cm. 
Heuer hatten wir traumhaftes Angelwetter und waren Anfang der Saison da (Mitte Mai). Wir hatte zwar einige Hechte gefangen aber alles unter 50cm, 3 Barsche über 30 aber leider keinen Zander, keinen Karpfen und auch sonst nix was irgendwie erwähnenswert wäre. Ich schätze mal, dass wir mit Echolot vielleicht ein wenig mehr Glück bei den Zandern gehabt hätten aber wenn man dort hinfährt, wo alle anderen Angler sind ist man ja auch so nicht am falschen Ort. 
Der See ist riesig und wirklich schön, ausserdem ist es ein recht billiger Urlaub (ca. 250€ pro Person und Woche incl. Übernachtung, Frühstück, Boot, Angelkarte, Abendessen, .... also wirklich alles zusammen). Vom anglerischen her waren wir wirklich nicht begeistert. Allemal empfehlenswert aber für einen richtigen Männerurlaub - Kiste Bier aufs Boot und ab geht die Post. Am Abend vom Boot runter, mal richtig gut essen gehen und mit ein paar Bierchen ans Ufer.


----------



## Carphunter20 (24. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

wie sehts da mit Nachtangeln aus????


----------



## hgb (8. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

Hallo

Der Lipno ist mein Hausgewässer und es sind wirklich viele Zander im See.
Da der See aber so riesig ist es nicht immer ganz leicht die Fische zu finden.
Echolot ist ein muß.

Nähere Infos: 
http://www.pension-uneslehu.cz/de_sommerprogramm_angeln.htm

Fotos meiner Zander vom Lipno: 
http://www.pension-uneslehu.cz/de_galerie_sommer.htm

Habe voriges Jahr ca. 400 Zander gefangen (catch and release ist für mich selbstverständlich).

Ein empfehlenswertes Gewässer, denn es gibt kaum Beschränkungen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Lipno.

Tschau


----------



## ralle (9. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

Hallo hgb

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Board !!


----------



## fishermax (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

Hallo Boardies
Ich war vor 3 Jahren schonmal am Lipno, bloß damals hatte ich vom Angeln noch nicht so die Ahnung und Erfahrung #c die man in so einem riesen See halt braucht  (war ja auch erst 12 und mein Dad ist Nichtangler #d |supergri, war also auf mich allein gestellt #t ). Jedenfalls fahrn wir evtl in den Sommerferien wieder hin und ich hoff ich hab desmal mehr Erfolg - damals wars nix (anglerisch zumindest) aber der Urlaub war trotzdem wunderschön!
Falls die Tour klappt stell ich hier auf jden Fall die Bilder rein #6 
MfG Max


----------



## boris (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

hi friends,

da ich mehrmals im jahr in die CZ zum fischen fahre will ich nur paar bemerkungen machen:

am lipno ist die chance auf kapitale fische auf der schwer zugänglichen westseite wesentlich höher als auf der "touristisch attraktiveren" ostseite..
kapitale hechte, zander, barsch (twister+wobbler lassen grüssen) und karpfen sind dort auch keine seltenheit...

die schonzeiten für hecht + zander endet am 16. juni..

Fangzeiten: Mai, Juni, Juli, August 03 - 23 Uhr
März, April, September, Oktober 05 - 21 Uhr
Rest 07 - 18 Uhr

Nützliche Links: http://www.rybsvaz.cz/?page=home&lang=de und

http://www.crscb.cz/

Meiner Meinung nach ist aber der Hrachoulusky-Stausee in der Nähe von Pilsen das bessere Raubfischrevier, da nicht so groß und die Chance auf einen Fisch sind wesentlich höher. Auch ist der Angeldruck nicht soo stark....#6


----------



## esox (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

Ja das angeln am lipno ist nicht ganz leicht ,die erfahrung haben wir auch gemacht da der see auch soooo rießig ist kann man hier kaum sagen was wo geht. Wir haben kurz vor der staumauer geangelt und wie gesagt ein paar zander und ein paar karpfen gefangen keine rießen aber na ja. Das angeln mit lebenden köfi ist erlaubt und auf nachfrage bekommt man sie auch im angelladen  da es nicht leicht ist die richtige stelle für köfis zufinden und selberzufangen . Es ist aber noch gesagt das es auf der "westseite" wo das steinufer ist auch sehr mit hängern übersehen ist da die bäume damals dort nur gefällt wurden sind und die wurzeln sehr zahlreich im wasser liegen, wir haben damals unser besttes getahn um soviele wie möglich zu verbrennen als wir dort abends gesessen haben aber es waren einfach zuviele, da der lipno 2003 ca 1,5-2 m unter normal wasserstand hatte konnten wir auch sehen was dort an angelzeug im wasser liegt schnüre,haken, spinner,wobbler und und und man kam sich vor wie im angelladen. Auf jedenfall ist es immer ein versuch wert dort zuangeln und am besten na großen stahlkisten am ufer suchen da haben die einheimichen ihr angelzeug drin und gehen dort immer angeln das sind villeicht für "gastangler" die besten anhaltspunte um die "richtige" stelle zufinden.

dann viel erfolg und spass am lipno und wenn mir jemand sagt wie ich hier bilder reinbastle würde ich auch ein paar reinsetzen.


----------



## fiedelde (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

Lipnostausee



Mal alles ganz kurz:



Fischereischein und Wochenkarte für den Stausee für rd. 55 Euro erhalten an der Touristinfo in Frymburk. Bin nicht im Besitz eines dt. FS. Also in CZ problemlos so einen Schein zu erhalten, mit den ich ein Jahr überall mir für CZ Angelkarten kaufen darf.



Angeln: mäßig, weil viel Wind (Boot) vom Ufer aus wenig Chancen, weil flach.

4 Hänger und ca. 150m Schnur nebst Montur eingebüßt.



Boilis, Teig und Köderfische- keine Reaktion.

Erfolg mit Wurm: zwei Barsche (einer 30cm) eine Schleie (36cm) sonst nix und null.

Egal zu welcher Tageszeit, Wetter, Tiefe, Freiwasser, vom Land etc. 

Sind schon an die Stellen gerudert, wo die CZ- Angler sich aufhielten.

Vielleicht auch nur Pech.





Empfehle den unteren Teil vom Stausee nicht so.

Ansonsten in CZ alles sehr freundlich- mittlerweile ländlich-deutsche Preise.

Buchung der Ferienhütte übers Internet problemlos, Schlüssel gab es an der Touristinfo

Wasserstand: es fehlt noch ca. 1m- also voller geworden.
AN der Info gibt es auch in dt. die tschechische Angelverordnung da steht alles drin- was rechtliches ist.

Angeln glaube erlaubt von eine Std. vor SA bis eine Std. nach SU.


----------



## fishermax (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

Bei mir hauts mit CZ_Urlaub doch net hin :-( naja dafür kroatien


----------



## Heilbutt (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

Hallo an alle Lipno-Probanten,
Ich war bis vor kurzem jedes Jahr so Ende Mai, Anfang Juni mit Kumpels ne Woche 
beim Zelten am Lipno, bei Horni Plana. Und jedes Mal hab ich mir die meiner Meinung
nach für tschechische Verhältnisse nicht gerade billige Wochenkarte gekauft. Und ebenso
bin ich immer als Schneider (außer mal nem 20cm Barsch) zu meinen bereits fleißig
feiernden Mitreisenden ans Lagerfeuer zurückgekehrt!!!
Der Raubfisch war meistens noch gesperrt.
Mein Fazit:
Sehr wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg als Ortsunkundiger. Vom Boot müßte man
warscheinlich gut loten, vom Ufer aus kommt man wegen dem sehr flachen Ufer
nicht weit rein. 
Die Tschechen, die dort teilweise mit Wohnwagen direkt am Ufer 7 Tage 24 Std.
durchfischten, hatten eine Stelle eimerweise angefüttert, und dann die Köder mit
nem Ruderboot ca. 300 m vom Ufer weg an diese, per Boje markierte Stelle,
gezogen. Die haben da aber gemessen an der Dauer auch nicht soooo viel gefangen.
Ansonsten kann man die Gegend dort ruhig empfehlen.


----------



## Nile (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

Wie siehts denn mit Kontrollen aus?
Hat da auch jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?

Weil wir fahren am 10. Juni(geht sich mit dem Urlaub nicht anders aus) dorthin und wollen schon auf ein paar Rauber fischen.

Schonzeit bis zum 16.Juni


----------



## esox (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

so werden diesjahr wieder an den lipno stausee fahren haben ein haus mit boot 20 meter vom wasser auf einem abgelegenen grundstück gemietet ich werden dann ein kleinen bericht und ein paar fotos hoffentlich mit fichen auf ww..tnaclan.de unter bilder bei member dobermann reinstellen wo auch schon ein paar laufende bilder von mir drin sind reinstellen , also dann am 9.9.06 gehts bei zeiten los.

ich wünsch uns petri heil


----------



## eas123 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

wir haben vor am 12 und 13 .04.2008 dort zu fischen wo bekommen wir karten und lizensen her


----------



## outlaw Jack (9. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob es erlaubt ist in dem Zufluß oberhalb des Stausees zu angeln?
So viel ich weiß ist das dort alles Nationalpark, oder!?

petri, outlaw jack


----------



## Franz1810 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

Hi Corvette,bin vom 21-28.08 in Jestrebni alleine in 5 personen haus 30 m vom ufer wenn auch in dem zeit da bist kannst bei mir übernachten.01744027346.


----------



## Franz1810 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Lipno Stausee (CSR)*

Also ich war dort vor 2 jahren,habe kapitale Rapfen gefangen auf Scopex änlich wie boili.Morgen fahre ich wieder nach Jestrebni wer lust hat kann zustosen habe noch 4 plätze frei bis 28.08.10.Meine familie arbeitsbedingt konnte mich nicht begleiten.01744027346.Petri hail


----------

